# JD's 2nd Annual Swap/Sale May 19, 20 9am-3pm



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 6, 2018)

17025 13th Ave N
Plymouth, MN. 55447

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/d/last-day-of-vintage-bike-sale/6593984470.html

Lots of cool bikes at great prices...

Parts super cheap.


----------



## rrtbike (May 17, 2018)

Well its only a day away...


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 20, 2018)

post updated


----------



## bike (May 20, 2018)

Any reports?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2018)

Remember--Pics or it didn't happen! V/r Shawn


----------

